# The Humble THQ Bundle



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2012)

> The Humble THQ Bundle is here with a colossal onslaught of esteemed titles. Pay $1 or more for Steam keys for _Company of Heroes_ (and its two full-blown expansions _Opposing Fronts_ and _Tales of Valor_), _Darksiders_, _Metro 2033_, and _Red Faction: Armageddon_. And if you pay over the average price you’ll also receive the extraordinary _Saints Row: The Third!_


 
*>>>* http://www.humblebundle.com/ *<<<*

I think this is now officially the best bundle yet, though some people are saying this is now corrupting the purpose and idea of the humble indie bundle, to each his own but you get some great games either way for cheap.

Note:
paying below $1 will only get you soundtracks to the games, no DRM-free versions like previous bundles
paying $1 or more will get you the games redeemable on steam + sountracks
paying above the average will get you everything listed above and saints row the third + other bonuses they throw in.

*this bundle is Windows + Steam redeemable only, there are no DRM free versions or anything for other operating systems*


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah was just about to post about this.  Holy shit is that a bundle.

Average is at $5.20 at this very moment.


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think anyone is denying the good deal part, but that does ruin the idea, not to mention it already reeks of THQ schemes. 



That said, grabbed though, for metro and drmfree darksider.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just payed $5.50 for it. Can't wait to get home to play some games


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow. Like, wow. Last time I bought a humble bundle they added a bunch of crap afterwards and pissed me off. So I'll wait.


----------



## zygie (Nov 29, 2012)

$5.50 here too, could've waited shamelessly to be cheaper, but nah. Each game is worth more than my paltry contribution.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 29, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> I don't think anyone is denying the good deal part, but that does ruin the idea, not to mention it already reeks of THQ schemes.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, grabbed though, for metro and drmfree darksider.


 
These are very *not*-DRM free. They're Windows+Steam *ONLY*.

Edit - not that most of us mind Steam at this point.


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 29, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> These are very *not*-DRM free. They're Windows+Steam *ONLY*.
> 
> Edit - not that most of us mind Steam at this point.


Geez, they're all Windows only too? Was just about to give my Mac friend a bundle. :/


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh steam only :/ bleh to hell with that noise, that does kill the spirit completely.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2012)

WTF. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this. WHAT?! These aren't Indies of course, but who cares?
Plenty of other bundles aimed at indie, I would love some more big-time titles in these bundles.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 29, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Wow. Like, wow. Last time I bought a humble bundle they added a bunch of crap afterwards and pissed me off. So I'll wait.


...You know, whenever they add stuff to the bundle they add the new stuff to your download page even if you bought it before they added them.


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 29, 2012)

YayMii said:


> ...You know, whenever they add stuff to the bundle they add the new stuff to your download page even if you bought it before they added them.


I looked for stuff but couldn't find it. I'll look again. Thanks.


----------



## Devin (Nov 29, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> I looked for stuff but couldn't find it. I'll look again. Thanks.


 
You of course have to pay the average at first in order to claim them.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 29, 2012)

early buyers did not have to pay above the average
once they add it though and you buy the bundle after you have to pay above the average

and everybody make sure the money goes to charity and not THQ in the donation box


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 29, 2012)

Apparently I never created an account 
I created one and claimed my previous order, I'm downloading the stuff I missed now


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2012)

I think "humble" is a bit of an understatement here. If I was a cynical man, I might start lobbing around the word "desperate" in its place.

Anyway, that is an amazing deal. If this is what "corrupting" the humble bundle system looks like, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Devin (Nov 29, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> early buyers did not have to pay above the average
> once they add it though and you buy the bundle after you have to pay above the average
> 
> and everybody make sure the money goes to charity and not THQ in the donation box


 
Oh nice, I see I have an extra steam for Wizorb, BIT.TRIP.RUNNER, Gratuitous Space Battles, and Jamestown.  Too bad I already have them somehow.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Oh nice, I see I have an extra steam for Wizorb, BIT.TRIP.RUNNER, Gratuitous Space Battles, and Jamestown.  Too bad I already have them somehow.


If you already have a game, they DON'T give giftable copies, they just don't. Better to sit this one out then.


Joe88 said:


> early buyers did not have to pay above the average
> once they add it though and you buy the bundle after you have to pay above the average
> 
> and everybody make sure the money goes to charity and not THQ in the donation box


QFT. I paid 1 USD last Bundle, I got 6 games immediately, and 1 week later I got another 5 games, for nothing. 1 USD nets me 11 Indie games.

I gave everything to THQ though, sorry. They are the ones making this possible in the end.


----------



## Devin (Nov 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> If you already have a game, they DON'T give giftable copies, they just don't. Better to sit this one out then.


 
Wat. I have the games I mentioned in the post already, but I've bought the THQ bundle already. Just went and made an account and they told me I could get a Steam key for Wizorb, BIT.TRIP.RUNNER, Gratuitous Space Battles, and Jamestown. (Which again I already have. )


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> and everybody make sure the money goes to charity and not THQ in the donation box


 
To be fair, considering THQ's considerable financial troubles, both options are one and the same.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Wat. I have the games I mentioned in the post already, but I've bought the THQ bundle already. Just went and made an account and they told me I could get a Steam key for Wizorb, BIT.TRIP.RUNNER, Gratuitous Space Battles, and Jamestown. (Which again I already have. )


Really? So you have the same Indie Bundle, twice? 
Can I get the code? I'll gladly send you 1 USD via Paypal.


----------



## Janthran (Nov 29, 2012)

EEEXCELLENT!

I was waiting for a bundle worth getting. Stupid Android bundles.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 29, 2012)

The point of the bundle is to offer games (albeit usually DRM free) for a price YOU set, to earn money for charity...and of course a bit of profit for devs too.
This doesn't defeat or break the purpose of anything. It's nice to see someone other than indy devs allowing this to happen. SR:TT for $5 is insane by itself. That other crap is just bonus.

Picked it up. Might pick up another.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 29, 2012)

This bundle is a steal. Bought it immediately. Now I have Saints Row 3 on PC. Yay!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2012)

I kept on forgetting to pay for Saints Row Third & Darksiders (pirated them previously) so this gives me more than plenty reason to grab it, I can spare a £20 on it but it's all going to charity. Also I was always interested in Red Faction: Armageddon, it had some great and meh reviews but hey it's a good bonus here.

Other publishers that are actually doing well should do this too and help raise more for charity, I'm sure this could be a PR thing to boost THQ financial woes but it's good of them to offer titles that people would want.


----------



## Janthran (Nov 29, 2012)

My PayPal balance was below the average.

Also I don't know anything about SR:3 so meh.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Janthran said:


> My PayPal balance was below the average.
> 
> Also I don't know anything about SR:3 so meh.


I pirated it and it works in co-op just fine that way, couldn't be arsed to pick it up. It's a decent game, and SR4 is going to happen for sure I think, so couldn't really make myself paying 5 USD for it.
Yes I'm that big of a cheapass, bite me.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice bundle, but this time I'll pass I don't really mind Windows games as a Mac owner. Sure I could run it via Bootcamp/Parallels, but it's just not that good :I


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 29, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> I think this is now officially the best bundle yet
> ...
> *this bundle is windows + steam redeemable only, there is no DRM free versions or for other OS's=*


So you've completely missed the point of the Humble Bundle, then?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 29, 2012)

none of these games would work on my laptop... I really liked that bundle thing when the games available were high quality and low on resources needed


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2012)

I would only get it for Darksiders and even then, Im also a Mac user.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 29, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> So you've completely missed the point of the Humble Bundle, then?


 
To earn money for charity?
Still appears to be doing that bro.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd totally jump on this if I had the cash. It's a sweet deal.

...Especially considering THQ is croaking.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Bought! By first bundle buy too. Yeah I bought it just to get darksiders cheap. Never played it. But hey it's only 9.00


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 29, 2012)

wtfaghagsvhafvdhasvdhas


I JUST GOT SAINTS ROW III FOR £3!!!!!


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 29, 2012)

What a bundle!

Shame i already have the games they are offering in the bundle, you guys purchasing are surely getting a sweet deal.

Roll on the next bundle.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 29, 2012)

I donated $5 to Save the Children recently, and was approached a couple of hours ago by a representative asking me if I'd like to donate (again). Being that I live on a pretty small sum of money (as in rice-and-ramen-are-my-best-friends amounts of money) I said I wanted to wait until at least a month has passed (in other words, at least until December) before donating again. But now, this becomes available. Having said that, I see there's an option to donate to Red Cross, so...


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice Bundle! Definitely worth the 6$ I paid.

I'm so tempted to buy a few more and hand them out on here Xmas morning.

Just bought a few to hand out Xmas morning look for a thread in WTT/WTG. It will be first come first serve. They wont have Saints Row the 3rd tho.


----------



## xist (Nov 30, 2012)

Good bundle...shame I'm broke at the moment...looks like I'll miss SRtT this time around...


----------



## chyyran (Nov 30, 2012)

I will be picking this up tomorrow.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 30, 2012)

Purchased.


----------



## jamesaa (Nov 30, 2012)

Purchased a couple of hours ago, bit annoyed that I had bought Metro 2033 only few days ago, but meh.

Haven't got round to playing Saints Row 2 after getting it from PSN+ but figured $6 for a handful of games + Saints Row 3 was a bargain.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks "Pay what you want" should have an asterisk beside it that says " *as long as it's over a dollar"

Anyways, Ima pass on this bundle. Seems like a way to try and get money when you're down and out, last resort type thing. Which isn't fair, no other gaming company did this. I say good riddance. I wasn't a big fan of THQ at all, never have been never will be. I hope everyone chooses Charity for this so THQ will say "fuck"


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Pay what you want" should have an asterisk beside it that says " *as long as it's over a dollar"
> 
> Anyways, Ima pass on this bundle. Seems like a way to try and get money when you're down and out, last resort type thing. Which isn't fair, no other gaming company did this. I say good riddance. I wasn't a big fan of THQ at all, never have been never will be. I hope everyone chooses Charity for this so THQ will say "fuck"



You need to pay over a dollar to get games. Anything, over a penny, will get you the ost pack. And yeah, maybe they're doing it as a last resort. If it keeps Em going a little longer, good for them? 

A group tries to get something good out there for people and everyone still has to find a way to bitch about it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> You need to pay over a dollar to get games. Anything, over a penny, will get you the ost pack. And yeah, maybe they're doing it as a last resort. If it keeps Em going a little longer, good for them?
> 
> A group tries to get something good out there for people and everyone still has to find a way to bitch about it.


 
Except this is mainly to try and get some last bit of money before they close up shop, they're not really doing it for charity.

And forcing the people to pay over a dollar in order to get the games goes against the "pay what you want". I mean anybody who wants the soundtracks, would easily just download them for free off the net.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Easily bought the Bundle for my brother and I. It's so much cheaper than buying two copies of each of these games on Steam. =P


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2012)

Given a dollar is a fraction of a hour for most countries with a minimum wage or an effective minimum wage I am not sure it quite rates.

As for last ditch attempt.... because no company has ever thought to sell off some IP, shares or property or seek new investment in an attempt to stay afloat before?
Edit- even if it is final push before closing up shop would that not mean staff get paid, debts get settled and other such good things?


----------



## jamesaa (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except this is mainly to try and get some last bit of money before they close up shop, they're not really doing it for charity.
> 
> And forcing the people to pay over a dollar in order to get the games goes against the "pay what you want". I mean anybody who wants the soundtracks, would easily just download them for free off the net.


 

The paying over a dollar thing was introduced last year as people were abusing the bundles to get premium Steam accounts at 1c each for that coal hunt thing, paying over a dollar gave access to the Steam keys for any bundle since then, under a dollar you would just get the DRM-free variants. It's just that in the case of this bundle it is only Steam keys available.

Plus you can always just give the entire $1 to charity only using the sliders.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 30, 2012)

1.6 2 million USD and counting


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Pay what you want" should have an asterisk beside it that says " *as long as it's over a dollar"
> 
> Anyways, Ima pass on this bundle. Seems like a way to try and get money when you're down and out, last resort type thing. Which isn't fair, no other gaming company did this. I say good riddance. I wasn't a big fan of THQ at all, never have been never will be. I hope everyone chooses Charity for this so THQ will say "fuck"


 
I'm glad they finally put at least a bit of a cap on cheap fucks exploiting these bundles when they could just pirate the fucking game and stop pretending they're good human beings for "purchasing" these games for a good cause...for less than a dollar.
Anyone actually complaining or worrying there's a $1 minimum to get the games is a terrible person, sorry.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 30, 2012)

Why are people bitching about getting 5 games that alone should cost over 40$ for 1 $???? I mean, really.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Pay what you want" should have an asterisk beside it that says " *as long as it's over a dollar"


Hasn't it always been at least a dollar _if you want steam keys_?  In the previous bundles, paying less than $1 would give you access to the direct downloads, but Steam would not generate keys for you.  Steam is the only option this time, which means that the $1 is mandatory to get the games.

They're giving away six soundtracks for less than $1 just so people who do that at least get _something_, since Steam won't give them the keys.

And come on dude.  Are you honestly bitching that you need to pay a dollar for five retail games?  Seriously?  I'm the top poster on gbatemp, and even I'm happy to beat the average for every bundle I get.



ShadowSoldier said:


> And forcing the people to pay over a dollar in order to get the games goes against the "pay what you want".


Hasn't the humble bundle always held off at least one game unless you beat the average?  So you could say it's ALWAYS been like this, you always need to pay a minimum amount to get everything.

I don't have an opinion on what THQ does, but if you're going to sit here and bitch about needing to pay at least one US dollar for five games, *that's just pathetic.*


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except this is mainly to try and get some last bit of money before they close up shop, *they're not really doing it for charity.*
> 
> And forcing the people to pay over a dollar in order to get the games goes against the "pay what you want". *I mean anybody who wants the soundtracks, would easily just download them for free off the net.*


 
Not doing it for charity - THQ holds no role in the charity aspect except for the fact that their games are the driving force behind this *current* bundle. Aside from that, THQ plays no part in current, past, or future charity aspects. The charity portion is all handled by Humble Bundle. If you really, *REALLY* want to look at it as a cash grab before they close up shop, then I expect you to look down upon every single business that you ever see for the rest of your life that is down on their luck and has to hold a "Going Out Of Business Sale" for a few weeks before they lock their doors for the last time; or should they just give it all away because "Fuck it we're going out of business"? (Which is about as sound an argument as "Well I may as well go on a mass murder spree before I off myself because fuck life")

"easily just download them for free off the net." which is illegal. The point of the Humble Bundle isn't just "let's let people be cheap-asses who can pay as little as they possibly can". You pay what you personally think it's worth, and you give however much you want to charity (protip - just don't give any to THQ if you don't like them), Humble Bundle, and the devs. It's also a nice opportunity for people who are a little less fortunate than some of us, monetarily, to still have access to these nice things we have at a price that isn't gonna put them on the streets.

Fuck it, after this, I'm writing them an email specifically encouraging them to do more bundles like this in the future, and to ignore any naysayers and flak they get from this one.

And Rydian, I may not always agree with every thing you say/how you say it, but damn, you hit it right on the head with that one.

Edit - just gonna throw out there that another good aspect of the Humble Bundle is it gives people a nice look at small-time indie devs, chances are if they have one game that you can get a Humble Steam Key for, they have more games (for full price) on Steam.  In other terms - advertising, word of mouth, low-risk testing.


----------



## Dark (Nov 30, 2012)

Would buy but all these games seem so mediocre...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 30, 2012)

I got it at 5.72, the price is raising fast.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2012)

Just sent them a nice "ignore the haters and do more bundles like this" email, except much better worded.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 30, 2012)

Dark said:


> Would buy but all these games seem so mediocre...


There are quite a few great games in the bundle. If you don't like them, that's your opinion, but saying they're mediocre is just wrong. Saints Row: The Third is easily comparable to games like GTA (maybe not so polished, but still) and Darksiders is one of the best hack'n'slash games released during the last few years. Company of Heroes has 93 on metacritic. Hell, all the games are on the green side with Red Faction: Armageddon being the only one under 75. Now lets compare the games to numbers for other publishers and you'll notice that this is one hell of a pack for the low amount of under $6. The combined costs of all the games and soundtracks could easily be over 10x that.

@plasma dragon007 & Rydian: Gotta agree with you guys. This is one hell of a bundle and regardless of people's opinion about THQ, they cannot say that THQ doesn't deserve a kudos for doing a deal like this. It wouldn't be possible if THQ didn't allow it with the humble bundle.

ps. Good Guy Jason Rubin (President of THQ) donated $1050 
pps. May buy this for my brother. He'd enjoy Darksiders, especially since he still hasn't played it :3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Good lord are we really debating over an amazing bundle that you can pay what you want for? And all that money regardless goes to charity?

It's threads like these that make me wonder why I still go here.


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, god damn THQ for giving us seven high-profile games for such a dirt-cheap price! Money grubbing pieces of shit!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 30, 2012)

Also why does everyone hate THQ all of the sudden?

Compared to the other big third party publishers (I'm talking Activision, Ubisoft, THQ, and EA as the Fab Four here), they make pretty good games. I don't remember any horrific stories about them and really I'd love them to survive to continue with some quality games. South Park: Stick of Truth really deserves a release.

Although GBAtemp is full of pretentious video game hipsters who believe supporting the corporations who fuel their hobbies is just so dumb.


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also why does everyone hate THQ all of the sudden?
> 
> Compared to the other big third party publishers (I'm talking Activision, Ubisoft, THQ, and EA as the Fab Four here), they make pretty good games. I don't remember any horrific stories about them and really I'd love them to survive to continue with some quality games. South Park: Stick of Truth really deserves a release.
> 
> Although GBAtemp is full of pretentious video game hipsters who believe supporting the corporations who fuel their hobbies is just so dumb.


I used to hate THQ until I got into PC gaming, they release a lot of good PC stuff. I can honestly say I'm a fan of them now.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 30, 2012)

Like for Wii/NDS humble bundle.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also why does everyone hate THQ all of the sudden?
> 
> Compared to the other big third party publishers (I'm talking Activision, Ubisoft, THQ, and EA as the Fab Four here), they make pretty good games. I don't remember any horrific stories about them and really I'd love them to survive to continue with some quality games. South Park: Stick of Truth really deserves a release.


They've certainly improved over the years. Back in the days of the SNES the THQ logo was practically a warning.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 30, 2012)

For those complaining about this bundle.

Go kill yourselves immediately. Whiny little bitches.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 30, 2012)

To see a bundle like this is remarkable and to read bitching about it is unbelievable.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

A collection of great games from THQ? A minimum of $1.
Getting Saints Row The Third thrown in the mix? About $6 or so.
An inflated sense of entitlement? Priceless.


----------



## CyborGamer (Nov 30, 2012)

Amazing bundle if you ask me. I'd even get a few extras so I could play these with my buddies.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 1, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> Like for Wii/NDS humble bundle.


That's just not possible in any way, since the platforms don't support downloads of full games. 

Personally I'd be interested in seeing console games as options for the bundles just like Win/OS X/Linux/Android. The probability is very shallow though.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a bit of an update: The Humble THQ Bundle has made about $3.3 million dollars so far.

Well, this might come as a shock to THQ; I know they're not exactly used to good news at this point.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2012)

They added a few soundtracks to the bundle, no games sadly. I was hoping for some extra games, but that's just me being spoiled by the previous Bundle I guess.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2012)

still have 8 day so there is still a chance for more games, hoping for rf guerilla


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll admit THQ has a shady past but come on.... 1 buck for all the COH's is Epic for any RTS player.... and quit complaining as you are getting games for about 6 bucks that are console games..... (side from COH) shut up donate and enjoy the epicness.... as for additional added games..... DLC OR another game or 2 Plz lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 5, 2012)

> A friendly note of thanks.
> 
> For some reason, people are going off the wall about the THQ Bundle, saying how it kills the spirit of the Humble Bundles because it's not DRM free, it's not multi-platform, they're titles from a (single, at that) major dev, the $1 minimum for Steam keys (which has been around since very close to the beginning of Bundles), among some other things.  Saying it's a last resort before THQ closes up shop (as they've fallen on harder times, it appears).
> 
> ...


 


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, we really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janthran (Dec 6, 2012)

Titan Quest and Red Faction: Armageddon DLC have been added.
Anyone who got the bundle before gets them, whether the beat the average or not.

 And this is why I always buy 'em right when I see 'em.


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 6, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Titan Quest and Red Faction: Armageddon DLC have been added.
> Anyone who got the bundle before gets them, whether the beat the average or not.
> 
> And this is why I always buy 'em right when I see 'em.


agreed same here.... woot for Epic games for 5.75 (what I paid)


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 6, 2012)

Hell yes, Titan Quest is an amazing Diablo clone.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Dec 6, 2012)

Picked it up on the first day, similar to how I have done on most of the bundles after I was introduced to them.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey, is there anyone who has an extra Titan Quest key?
A friend of mine didn't get the bundle in time and I want to play that with him.
I can trade a Dota 2 key, but that's about it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2012)

Titan Quest? Sweet, my friend and I were looking to play it before but my pirated copy didn't mesh too well with his official copy. Now we can finally play it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the bundle but not the titan quest, how can I get it??


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Dec 6, 2012)

riyaz said:


> I have the bundle but not the titan quest, how can I get it??


 
Use your personalized bundle URL to navigate to the page with the games. It is listed as a Steam code and you activated it through Steam. The URL is in the email received when purchasing the bundle and is sent to the email address used on step four of the purchase. You click the Steam icon next to the Titan Quest title in the URL page and it will reveal the code to activate within Steam.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> Use your personalized bundle URL to navigate to the page with the games. It is listed as a Steam code and you activated it through Steam. The URL is in the email received when purchasing the bundle and is sent to the email address used on step four of the purchase. You click the Steam icon next to the Titan Quest title in the URL page and it will reveal the code to activate within Steam.


thank you


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2012)

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Game of the Year Edition

added to the bundle


----------



## drobb (Dec 11, 2012)

grabbed $5.75


----------



## BenRK (Dec 11, 2012)

Might I be able to bum SR3 from someone?


----------



## Arras (Dec 11, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Game of the Year Edition
> 
> added to the bundle


I'll be honest, I wasn't expecting that. Usually they only add stuff to the bundle once.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 11, 2012)

$5.70 for all this nice stuff? Hell I don't care how evil thq is (not that evil compared to other companies) or how not drm free these are. I'd say that was money well spent and I feel like a goddamn champion.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn, I already have SR3 and Warhammer.

Bummer


----------



## BenRK (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll take them off your hands...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Damn, I already have SR3 and Warhammer.
> 
> Bummer


Or me, just see what you want to do with them  I don't have any of those games.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2012)

They added Warhammer 40K: Dawn Of War or whatever (another beat-the-average or older-gets-it), and the e-mail said it ends in two days.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2012)

> The Humble THQ Bundle is over, with *885,317* bundles sold for a total of *$5,097,733.46*.


not bad, it blew every other bundle out of the water
I await for the humble ea bundle


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> not bad, it blow every other bundle out of the water
> I await for the humble ea bundle


 
Humble Valve Bundle :3


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2012)

Humble... uh...

Goddamnit I can't think of any companies.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Dec 14, 2012)

Humble Bundle... Bundle. A bundle with all of the bundles in it, including the Humble Bundle Bundle. An endless amount of the exact same games.

Great to see the appeal of the bundle outside of Steam though, although this one was all Steam keys rather than direct downloads, it was still nice. Glad I picked it up early so that I didn't have to keep checking the page later on.


----------

